# Visa4UK Travel Date, application expiration



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

I started filling out a fiance (settlement-marriage), visa; I set the date as 12 Feb 2014, then realised I might have to wait if a wedding can't be planned in 6 months (my original intention, but future in-laws are concerned about trying to plan it in 6 months, plus I didn't know how important concrete wedding plans were for the application (I was concentrating too hard on the financial requirement). I tried changing the date in the application, but the View My Applications page won't change the Travel Date form the original date. If I don't do the other steps (sign declaration, book, pay, print) by 12 Feb 2014, does it get deleted and I have to reenter the data?


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

PianoMan2112 said:


> I started filling out a fiance (settlement-marriage), visa; I set the date as 12 Feb 2014, then realised I might have to wait if a wedding can't be planned in 6 months (my original intention, but future in-laws are concerned about trying to plan it in 6 months, plus I didn't know how important concrete wedding plans were for the application (I was concentrating too hard on the financial requirement). I tried changing the date in the application, but the View My Applications page won't change the Travel Date form the original date. If I don't do the other steps (sign declaration, book, pay, print) by 12 Feb 2014, does it get deleted and I have to reenter the data?


I think i read somewhere it gets deleted after 2 years, its a significant time frame anyway, i wouldnt really worry about it, filling out the form again only takes an hour or so.

As for the concrete wedding plans, i believe they are a requirement for a fiancee visa, as the wedding in the UK is the exact reason why you are applying for a vise. A booking of a location, dress etc are all good ideas to include in the application.


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

PianoMan2112 said:


> I started filling out a fiance (settlement-marriage), visa; I set the date as 12 Feb 2014, then realised I might have to wait if a wedding can't be planned in 6 months (my original intention, but future in-laws are concerned about trying to plan it in 6 months, plus I didn't know how important concrete wedding plans were for the application (I was concentrating too hard on the financial requirement). I tried changing the date in the application, but the View My Applications page won't change the Travel Date form the original date. If I don't do the other steps (sign declaration, book, pay, print) by 12 Feb 2014, does it get deleted and I have to reenter the data?


If you haven't actually submitted it, the online information will be deleted after 7 days. You can go in and start a whole new application and get a new GWF number and re-enter your information as you wish.


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

As long as you go back into the application within the 7 day limit, you can extend the life of your application... I know this for a fact, as I started my application mid June 2012 and didn't actually pay for it until July 4th.

I think that once you actually pay for the darned thing that the clock starts to tick.... until then, as long as you refresh within the week, you're good to go.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As long as you go back into the application within the 7 day limit, you can extend the life of your application... I know this for a fact, as I started my application mid June 2012 and didn't actually pay for it until July 4th.
> 
> I think that once you actually pay for the darned thing that the clock starts to tick.... until then, as long as you refresh within the week, you're good to go.


Once you submit the online application, but don't get biometrics done, the application data is deleted I believe in 90 days.


----------



## Kylemacca01 (Nov 21, 2013)

WestCoastCanadianGirl said:


> As long as you go back into the application within the 7 day limit, you can extend the life of your application... I know this for a fact, as I started my application mid June 2012 and didn't actually pay for it until July 4th.
> 
> I think that once you actually pay for the darned thing that the clock starts to tick.... until then, as long as you refresh within the week, you're good to go.


This has changed with the new form i believe.


----------



## angela2014 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi! I had originally put my Travel Date as Feb 21 when starting my visa4UK (settlement) application. As we've had a week delay in me getting all of the supporting documents from my husband in the UK (I now have everything), I changed the travel date to Feb 27 (random guess) in anticipation of the soonest I might get my visa in hand. 

My question is: despite showing the change in the Personal Details section of the application, the 'homepage' of my application still shows Feb 21. I'm worried I may not get my visa by then, which is okay but I don't know if this is a problem in submitting the application finally. Should I just list a one sentence explanation in Additional Information? I was trying to guess early as I read somewhere the date you put *may* be used as the validity date for your visa (not sure if this is true).

THANK YOU everyone for all of your help. Allllmost there (submitting tomorrow).


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Just make a correction (where needed) in the printed out version and attach a note about it.


----------



## PianoMan2112 (Nov 30, 2013)

My date was entered as 14 Feb, and then I started reading in here how the wedding needs plans and dates BEFORE applying, so I've moved it months ahead (enough to go visit for a while, do what we can with me as a visitor, come back, and file) - we'll see what happens with the application....maybe I should do some screen captures right now just in case.


----------



## Pultet (Sep 17, 2013)

With regards to the wedding Plan, you just need to provide anything you have.. we have only provided a wedding date booked nothing else. No hotel no venue no celebration LOL... and they're seemed to be satisfied with that


----------

